# Bulova Hack



## tayloreuph

Anyone seen this yet?

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/96A246.html#q=hack&lang=default&start=3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

I tried looking for it at my local Macy's twice. It's supposed to be in stock, but was nowhere to be seen.

The specs list its thickness as 13.45mm, which seems a bit over-the-top, even for a Miyota 82xx.

There's actually a black dial version too, 98A255....

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A255.html?cgid=new-arrivals


----------



## peewee102

https://www.reeds.com/men-s-bulova-...m=Retargeting&utm_campaign=criteo_retargeting


----------



## peewee102

peewee102 said:


> https://www.reeds.com/men-s-bulova-...m=Retargeting&utm_campaign=criteo_retargeting
> View attachment 14780771


Is anyone who wanted a mechanical version thinking of buying one?


----------



## ReallyBored

peewee102 said:


> Is anyone who wanted a mechanical version thinking of buying one?


I'm on the fence.

If I do get it, it's definitely coming off that leather NATO. It's tall enough without it.


----------



## tayloreuph

I like the look, but I’ve got a 40’s A11 and a 50’s A17a, so I’m not seeing these as necessary for my collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss

A watch called "hack" with a non-hacking movement??


Priceles!!


----------



## ReallyBored

pickle puss said:


> A watch called "hack" with a non-hacking movement??
> 
> Priceles!!


The 82xx hacks now. Miyota started selling it with the hack feature last year....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/p-s-hacking-has-been-added-miyota-82-series-5051087.html

What I don't know is whether this has the 42 hr power reserve or the newer 60 hr, because the Bulova site contradicts itself in the product description and spec sheet...

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A255.html?cgid=new-arrivals


----------



## pickle puss

If tha's the case I'm surprised it never made it to the American Clipper or Oceanographer series.


----------



## MstrDabbles

Read it’s the new Miyota 8315 inside. I like it, just wish it were more than 30m water resistance. Smh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

MstrDabbles said:


> Read it's the new Miyota 8315 inside. I like it, just wish it were more than 30m water resistance. Smh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The all around Field Watch.. just don't get it wet! 
Priceless!


----------



## MstrDabbles

Wolfsatz said:


> The all around Field Watch.. just don't get it wet!
> Priceless!


Exactly. Smh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

I just ordered the 96a246.

While I was disappointed that it's predecessor, pictured below, came with a quartz movement, I found it to be quite attractive on the wrist. I particularly like the domed acrylic crystal. It distorts the face in a retro manner unlike the domed sapphire crystal of my Smiths W-10 reissue (PRS-29).

I happened to be wearing it yesterday when I came across the newer mechanical version and couldn't resist checking it out.

Also pictured below is my vintage 3818, from which this watch draws its inspiration.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peewee102

The marathon general purpose watches for the US military are only 3 ATM. My son washed his one time and it came out fine. But I don't think the Bulova would!


----------



## KnightDoughboy

I saw this just the other day as well and would say it has peaked my interest. It does seem quite a bit on the thicker dude though for this style

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

As a follow up to my earlier post on this thread, I'll be curious to see how this updated automatic model sits on my wrist. The picture below has the new automatic model on the left, and the 2018 quartz model on the right. Not sure if I scaled the pictures properly but you can see the added bulk as it extends below the lugs.

I look forward to posting pictures upon arrival (early Feb.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

I’d like to see one compared to the A17A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Hutch BMX said:


> I just ordered the 96a246.
> 
> While I was disappointed that it's predecessor, pictured below, came with a quartz movement, I found it to be quite attractive on the wrist. I particularly like the domed acrylic crystal. It distorts the face in a retro manner unlike the domed sapphire crystal of my Smiths W-10 reissue (PRS-29).
> 
> I happened to be wearing it yesterday when I came across the newer mechanical version and couldn't resist checking it out.
> 
> Also pictured below is my vintage 3818, from which this watch draws its inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the ref number for the newer mechanical version?


----------



## Hutch BMX

Ref 96A246 is white dial and 98A255 is black dial.

One other note: I was examining my vintage 3818 and noted that, although the watch is significantly smaller (just 32cm), the thickness/profile is more similar to the thicker Automatic models that have just been produced.

Two takeaways:

1) Thickness may not be an issue on the new automatic model.

2) Apparently, the ‘Greatest Generation’ had puny wrists! (Joking, of course...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Hutch BMX said:


> 2) Apparently, the 'Greatest Generation' had puny wrists!


I don't think it was puny wrists...just the requirement was a smaller watch. I would prefer a smaller watch myself in the field. With sleeves down, it's less likely to get caught up on a sleeve. It'll be less likely to hang up on a ruck strap, or other places you gotta reach with a tight fit. Plus, the watch actually fits the movement. It kinda bothers me to open a watch and see a spacer and wide open space between the case and movement. I've been sticking to watches between 35mm and 40mm, and for me, it's the best fit. My 36mm Seamaster feels like the perfect size, and I'm not a small guy. Doesn't look too small on me.


----------



## Hutch BMX

dt75 said:


> I don't think it was puny wrists...just the requirement was a smaller watch. I would prefer a smaller watch myself in the field. With sleeves down, it's less likely to get caught up on a sleeve. It'll be less likely to hang up on a ruck strap, or other places you gotta reach with a tight fit. Plus, the watch actually fits the movement. It kinda bothers me to open a watch and see a spacer and wide open space between the case and movement. I've been sticking to watches between 35mm and 40mm, and for me, it's the best fit. My 36mm Seamaster feels like the perfect size, and I'm not a small guy. Doesn't look too small on me.


Agree! (My granddad was 6' 5") Just joking around a bit at the trend for such large watches these days.

That said, now that my eyes are adjusted to today's larger watches, the 3818 looks so small. 38 is great size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Just ordered the black from Reeds Jewelers online. $368 all together, tax+free 2 day shipping for $300+ order. I am not affiliated with Reeds BTW


----------



## BigEmpty

good find! i love the dial but have to wait till they go on sale. it aint hamilton and i aint paying 400+.


----------



## Hutch BMX

Here's a comparison of the new model (based on stock photo) to my 3818. The 3818 is a much smaller watch, at 32mm. It measures about 11.5mm in thickness. The new watch, with its 38mm bezel and 13.5mm thickness appears fairly proportional. (Note that these two pics aren't necessarily to scale.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

BigEmpty said:


> good find! i love the dial but have to wait till they go on sale. it aint hamilton and i aint paying 400+.


Reeds Jewelers online. $368 all together, tax+free 2 day shipping

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

Arrived!










(Wrist size 6.75")

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

Hutch BMX said:


> Arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Wrist size 6.75")
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

First impressions (after about an hour of ownership.)

+ Proportions are faithful to original 3818 (just larger)

+ Thick acrylic crystal projects great vintage vibe (but feels sturdy/solid)

+ Love the hands

+ Decent initial quality

+ Thank you Bulova for having the good taste not to use faux aged lume.

+ An attractive watch overall. Looks great even on my 6.75" wrist.

+ It hacks (unlike older Miyota 82xx's)

- Miyota movement has typical loud rotor but I'm not seeing noticeable stutter.

- While it fits the wrist nicely, it's a little chunky when compared to Hamilton Field Mechanical.

Note: the original Mil Spec 3818 was chunkier than the Mil Spec GG-W-113. See pic below for visual comparison.

Overall, this watch is a real charmer for about $300. It accomplishes what it sets out to accomplish. Thank you Bulova for listening to our requests for an automatic version of the 2018 quartz reissue.

It's a keeper!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

Hutch BMX said:


> First impressions (after about an hour of ownership.)
> 
> + Proportions are faithful to original 3818 (just larger)
> 
> + Thick acrylic crystal projects great vintage vibe (but feels sturdy/solid)
> 
> + Love the hands
> 
> + Decent initial quality
> 
> + Thank you Bulova for having the good taste not to use faux aged lume.
> 
> + An attractive watch overall. Looks great even on my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> + It hacks (unlike older Miyota 82xx's)
> 
> - Miyota movement has typical loud rotor but I'm not seeing noticeable stutter.
> 
> - While it fits the wrist nicely, it's a little chunky when compared to Hamilton Field Mechanical.
> 
> Note: the original Mil Spec 3818 was chunkier than the Mil Spec GG-W-113. See pic below for visual comparison.
> 
> Overall, this watch is a real charmer for about $300. It accomplishes what it sets out to accomplish. Thank you Bulova for listening to our requests for an automatic version of the 2018 quartz reissue.
> 
> It's a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna keep an eye on this one. See if the price drops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

I might be tempted if it had a 262 kHz movement. Fortunately, I recently acquired this.
This black strap was swapped over from another Bulova in their "Military" 262 kHz series; this watch came with a brown/tan strap that didn't sit well with me:


----------



## MstrDabbles

mystic nerd said:


> I might be tempted if it had a 262 kHz movement. Fortunately, I recently acquired this.
> This black strap was swapped over from another Bulova in their "Military" 262 kHz series; this one came with a brown/tan strap that didn't sit well with me:
> 
> View attachment 14840557


I remember a member on here got that sucker fully brushed. It was beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss

pickle puss said:


> A watch called "hack" with a non-hacking movement??
> 
> Priceles!!


I stand corrected!! It hacks and looks great.


----------



## Tjcdas

Hutch BMX said:


> First impressions (after about an hour of ownership.)
> 
> + Proportions are faithful to original 3818 (just larger)
> 
> + Thick acrylic crystal projects great vintage vibe (but feels sturdy/solid)
> 
> + Love the hands
> 
> + Decent initial quality
> 
> + Thank you Bulova for having the good taste not to use faux aged lume.
> 
> + An attractive watch overall. Looks great even on my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> + It hacks (unlike older Miyota 82xx's)
> 
> - Miyota movement has typical loud rotor but I'm not seeing noticeable stutter.
> 
> - While it fits the wrist nicely, it's a *little chunky*when compared to Hamilton Field Mechanical.
> 
> Note: the original Mil Spec 3818 was chunkier than the Mil Spec GG-W-113. See pic below for visual comparison.
> 
> Overall, this watch is a real charmer for about $300. It accomplishes what it sets out to accomplish. Thank you Bulova for listening to our requests for an automatic version of the 2018 quartz reissue.
> 
> It's a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you have given the watch its new nickname "The Moto Moto"


----------



## MstrDabbles

Got both in for review. Gonna see what's what. If you guys want any info, let me know.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

How is the lume on this watch? Is it bright, and how long does it last?
Model 96A246


----------



## MstrDabbles

mystic nerd said:


> How is the lume on this watch? Is it bright, and how long does it last?
> Model 96A246


This photo shows the initial brightness. After that, the drop off is not as immediate. Still legible throughout the night. The hour and minute hand seem to have better lume.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

MstrDabbles said:


> This photo shows the initial brightness. After that, the drop off is not as immediate. Still legible throughout the night. The hour and minute hand seem to have better lume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Action shots please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

I'll get those action shots to you. After further consideration, the Black dial is my favorite.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

Lume video






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamiltonite

I tried it in a Macy's store. It wears very well and has a history behind it. What gives me pause is the low water resistance given this is supposed to be a durable field watch...


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

I have this older quartz piece, the 96a102 IIRC? Enjoyable, but I like the sound of the newer self winding options.


----------



## tayloreuph

I've got a 40's A11 and a 50's A17A, both ORD dept. and I'm considering getting one of these new ones, but the height bothers me a bit. I like the hand winding nature, but they are a little on the small side









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles

The height is very deceiving.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

I took the plunge and got the new Hack. For $250 (Macy's) it was hard to resist!

I'm still figuring out what I want for a strap. This is a Colareb Venezie, but I'm looking for something that doesn't taper, so that I can re-use the original buckle.


----------



## MstrDabbles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grenert

ReallyBored said:


> I took the plunge and got the new Hack. For $250 (Macy's) it was hard to resist!
> 
> I'm still figuring out what I want for a strap. This is a Colareb Venezie, but I'm looking for something that doesn't taper, so that I can re-use the original buckle.


Is the original strap that bad? Or do you just want a different style/color?
What do the others who have this think of the straps?


----------



## MstrDabbles

grenert said:


> Is the original strap that bad? Or do you just want a different style/color?
> What do the others who have this think of the straps?


The strap is actually amazing though I wish the black dial had the black strap while the cream dial had the green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

The original strap is quite nice however this watch looks great with so many aftermarket choices. I had this Jack Foster lying around and thought it went well!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

grenert said:


> Is the original strap that bad? Or do you just want a different style/color?
> What do the others who have this think of the straps?


I agree with Dabbles and Hutch. It's a nice strap.

My reasons for swapping out are just about personal taste. This watch is already 13+mm thick, and I didn't want to wear it on a NATO that would push it over 14mm. Too thick for me, but fine for other people.

Here's my Hack on distressed suede....


----------



## Jeffie007

Just ordered the white dial version from Macys online. Nice deal at around $260. Should be here sometime this week.


----------



## epicunderstatement

Hello, as soon as I saw this new watch come up I got really excited especially for the beige/ivory dial option. Hope you can help. Does anyone know what the Lug to lug length of this watch as well as the lug width? I hope the lugs are shorter on this one compared to the hamilton khaki field mechanical which goes past on my 6.25 inch wrist. Does this hug the wrist better? The hamilton feels flat on the wrist so is the LMM-01 mechanique which is another field watch with a beige dial. Thanks in advance for your response and help in getting this information.


----------



## MstrDabbles

epicunderstatement said:


> Hello, as soon as I saw this new watch come up I got really excited especially for the beige/ivory dial option. Hope you can help. Does anyone know what the Lug to lug length of this watch as well as the lug width? I hope the lugs are shorter on this one compared to the hamilton khaki field mechanical which goes past on my 6.25 inch wrist. Does this hug the wrist better? The hamilton feels flat on the wrist so is the LMM-01 mechanique which is another field watch with a beige dial. Thanks in advance for your response and help in getting this information.


The lug width is 18mm. I forgot what the lug to lug is. My pictures above are on a 7.5 inch wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored

epicunderstatement said:


> Hello, as soon as I saw this new watch come up I got really excited especially for the beige/ivory dial option. Hope you can help. Does anyone know what the Lug to lug length of this watch as well as the lug width? I hope the lugs are shorter on this one compared to the hamilton khaki field mechanical which goes past on my 6.25 inch wrist. Does this hug the wrist better? The hamilton feels flat on the wrist so is the LMM-01 mechanique which is another field watch with a beige dial. Thanks in advance for your response and help in getting this information.


The lug-to-lug is around 47mm, so you save a millimeter compared to the Field Mechanical.

I wouldn't exactly say that it's a wrist hugger. The lugs angle downward towards the wrist, more than the Field Mechanical, but they're not quite long enough to reach the same level as he caseback. If this is a concern of yours, then the best thing is to find an AD locally to try one before buying.


----------



## Jeffie007

My cream dial just arrived. It is so nice for the $250 paid. The leather Nato band is soft and the watch wears well.


----------



## Bubbalouie

I know I am resurrecting an old thread but the question needs to be answered.

These are very gorgeous timepieces. However, from the purist standpoint, does the white/cream color dial have any significant horological role. The reason I'm asking is, when I do a search for true field watches, the black dial is the only one that will show up. Nothing at all about the white/cream dial variation. Any assistance will be very much appreciated.


----------



## 0rbitSeries

Pretty nice watch. But forgive me, I thought this was about hacking a watch. I'm still pretty new to the scene -but love Bulovas!


----------



## samael_6978

I was able to snag cream dialed one for $237. There is black dialed version for $270.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

It's been on my wrist for few days. My first thought when I unpacked the watch was:
This thing is thick...

After I got used to the thickness, I have to say I love it. It's gonna give my two Hamilton Khaki watches run for their money.

Now I have to find nice canvas strap...
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike151

MstrDabbles said:


> The height is very deceiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deceiving how? Your photo reveals how fat it really is. That plus the absence of sapphire crystal, Miyota (will it stutter?) movement, no water resistance to speak of. I think it's real piece of ****.


----------



## MstrDabbles

Strike151 said:


> Deceiving how? Your photo reveals how fat it really is. That plus the absence of sapphire crystal, Miyota (will it stutter?) movement, no water resistance to speak of. I think it's real piece of ****.


The height is deceiving because the watch isn't wide. The small size means as you're looking down on the watch, it doesn't come off as tall. If this was say 40 or 41,it definitely would look off.
As for being a piece of ****, that's your opinion. Who am I to tell you otherwise?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTMG

Is $237 a good price for the white dial.


----------



## NTMG

I found the Ivory one for $225.


----------



## JEV1A

pickle puss said:


> A watch called "hack" with a non-hacking movement??
> 
> Priceles!!


Watch is total crap... maybe, just maybe 1 swiss part. China quartz probably less than $30 in parts.


----------



## pickle puss

JEV1A said:


> Watch is total crap... maybe, just maybe 1 swiss part. China quartz probably less than $30 in parts.


Actually the watch in question and the subject of the thread is an automatic which does hack. In post #32 I correct myself
The quartz "hack" released a couple of years earlier, however, did have a very cheap quartz movement.


----------



## samael_6978

JEV1A said:


> Watch is total crap... maybe, just maybe 1 swiss part. China quartz probably less than $30 in parts.


Thank you for your informed opinion...

Bulova is owned by Citizen, so I'm gonna guess Miyota movement is not Swiss, Japanese maybe. But then again, you probably are more informed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

Still enjoying this Bulova Hack watch after a year of ownership. Accuracy is outstanding and the thick acrylic crystal continues to charm.

A surprisingly solid feeling watch and the $300+/- price point makes it a no-brainer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grenert

Looks like Bulova released a version with black dial (but with white 24-hour scale instead of red) and green nylon strap where part of profits go to the Veterans Watchmaker Initiative to train veterans to maintain our mechanical watches. Pretty cool!





Black Dial Nylon Strap Hack Watch 96A259 | Bulova


Celebrating Bulova’s military heritage and the Veteran’s Watchmaker Initiative, a nonprofit organization whose focus is to teach war veterans, especially disabled veterans, the highly skilled art of watchmaking. The updated HACK watch features a Miyota 8S20-43A three-hand 21-jewel automatic...




www.bulova.com


----------



## tayloreuph

Does the height bother anyone about the hack? My ORD Dept watch from WWII is much narrower but it’s also hand wound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

tayloreuph said:


> Does the height bother anyone about the hack? My ORD Dept watch from WWII is much narrower but it's also hand wound.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear it in rotation with, among other things, my Hamilton Khaki Field Watches, which are thinner. That said, the thickness of the Bulova is a non-issue for me. The proportions seem just right and, when comparing to my Hamiltons, I just feel like the Bulova has more style.

(You can probably tell from my posts I'm partial to this watch.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71

I recently bought the VWI edition, very nice.


----------



## rob3691

I'm thinking about getting the ivory dial Hack now that the price is more reasonable. Can anyone recommend a good dealer (not Jomashop since I've stopped buying from them)? Thanks.


----------



## samael_6978

Macy's. Just wait for one of their sale events. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3691

samael_6978 said:


> Macy's. Just wait for one of their sale events.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## grenert

samael_6978 said:


> Macy's. Just wait for one of their sale events.


Now's your chance:


https://www.macys.com/shop/product/bulova-mens-automatic-military-green-nylon-strap-watch-38mm?ID=11451058&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true&cm_kws_ls=bulova%20military


----------



## samael_6978

grenert said:


> Now's your chance:
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/bulova-mens-automatic-military-green-nylon-strap-watch-38mm?ID=11451058&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true&cm_kws_ls=bulova%20military


Good deal.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3691

Just picked up mine for around $200. So far I love it!!! 👍


----------



## fredrikfencke

I picked one up earlier this week and I've been wearing it for the last few days. It's nor a particularly impressive watch, looking at the specs. Especially the 30m water resistance is a bit of a bummer. But I like the look of it a lot! It wears kind of big for its somewhat modest diameter of 38mm.










I've been sporting it on a couple of different colorful perlon bands. I think it works well with the off-white dial.


----------



## rob3691

fredrikfencke said:


> I picked one up earlier this week and I've been wearing it for the last few days. It's nor a particularly impressive watch, looking at the specs. Especially the 30m water resistance is a bit of a bummer. But I like the look of it a lot! It wears kind of big for its somewhat modest diameter of 38mm.
> 
> View attachment 15899391
> 
> 
> I've been sporting it on a couple of different colorful perlon bands. I think it works well with the off-white dial.
> View attachment 15899392
> View attachment 15899393
> View attachment 15899394


Looks good on the different straps! I've worn mine for about 10 days now and it's running +18 s/d. Not the most accurate auto in my collection but I'm really starting to bond with it. Are you checking accuracy on yours?


----------



## fredrikfencke

Yeah, mine is running a bit fast too. It has gained about two minutes since Monday. I would guess around +20 sec/day. Not the best, but I'm OK with it.


----------



## ox71

The time as writing this comment is 3:54 PM on my tablet,
The time on my Bulova Hack is 3:54, I've been wearing the watch for the last 4 days without hand winding it or adjusting the hands in any way.
I would say it's a particularly accurate watch, just like my bulova open heart diver that has now over 11 years of use.
















.


----------



## CaliMex

rob3691 said:


> Just picked up mine for around $200. So far I love it!!! 👍


Nice score! Enjoy!


----------



## DiverBob

Love it even more now that it has been treated to a little polishing.


----------



## Hutch BMX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellyGreen

Could someone please share a photo of the Hack next to a Khaki Field Mechanical showing the side views? I just can't figure out if that 3mm difference is really significant looking at them separately and I love the look of both from the front. Neither are available locally so I'll have to buy one or the other without trying them on which has me quite nervous.

Thanks!


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

Hamilton Mechanical is one of my thinnest watches. If youre looking for thin, that's the one.


----------



## KellyGreen

Thanks! That's really quite the difference. My only previous watch is very thin.


----------



## grenert

KellyGreen said:


> Thanks! That's really quite the difference. My only previous watch is very thin.


I have both of these watches, and I agree the Hack definitely has a thicker case. However, the Field Mechanical (in my opinion) only looks good on a NATO strap, due to the wide gap between the case and where the springbar sits. Having a strap underneath the watch (with a NATO) raises it as if it had a thicker case. I bought the leather NATO strap version, and I _really_ tried to find a two-piece strap that worked to my satisfaction, but it always looked a bit off to me. So now I just wear the original strap. At least with the Hack, a fair bit of the extra thickness comes from the domed crystal, which I think is very attractive, maybe my favorite feature. The Hack can use a standard two-piece strap just fine, and actually I would never use a NATO with it because then it would sit ridiculously high above the wrist.

In the end, I like and wear both watches, but I found that in my own usage, I don't see much of a thickness difference.


----------



## ox71




----------



## yunie_

I was looking for a white/cream dial watch from the 1k to 5k range but this watch is too pretty. Ordered it from jomashop and eagerly waiting for it!

Just asking, I see someone mentioned earlier about avoiding jomashop. Why is that so?


----------



## ox71

Apparently, if they make a mistake with pricing hundreds of dollars lower than what the watch sells for and you try to buy(take advantage) at that price, they fix the mistake and tell you "we are sorry, a mistake in pricing was made and we can't honor that price, we will lose too much" and they won't give you anything other than that.

.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Hey everyone, mine just returned from a vacation at MotorCity WatchWorks for a blasting. Mine's the quartz Macy's exclusive, and I always liked the dial and hands but for some reason was never a fan of the case itself...not sure why, I have plenty of other brushed cases, just never loved it.

The blasting sold me on it, wearing it right now. I chose the 'high' so it wouldn't be too dull. Originally I'd wanted to keep the crown brushed, but that didn't make it on the Work Order and I didn't notice. Oops. Regardless, I love it and find it to be a huge improvement.

Pictured with my Orient-based Zenith homage with yobokies parts, I had Jay at MCWW lume the hands as they were quite bad. He also custom lumed an Orient diver dial and hands for me, everything looks fantastic!


----------



## Hutch BMX

GirchyGirchy said:


> Hey everyone, mine just returned from a vacation at MotorCity WatchWorks for a blasting. Mine's the quartz Macy's exclusive, and I always liked the dial and hands but for some reason was never a fan of the case itself...not sure why, I have plenty of other brushed cases, just never loved it.
> 
> The blasting sold me on it, wearing it right now. I chose the 'high' so it wouldn't be too dull. Originally I'd wanted to keep the crown brushed, but that didn't make it on the Work Order and I didn't notice. Oops. Regardless, I love it and find it to be a huge improvement.
> 
> Pictured with my Orient-based Zenith homage with yobokies parts, I had Jay at MCWW lume the hands as they were quite bad. He also custom lumed an Orient diver dial and hands for me, everything looks fantastic!


Looks great!!

I have a Macys quartz version as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peewee102

KellyGreen said:


> Could someone please share a photo of the Hack next to a Khaki Field Mechanical showing the side views? I just can't figure out if that 3mm difference is really significant looking at them separately and I love the look of both from the front. Neither are available locally so I'll have to buy one or the other without trying them on which has me quite nervous.
> 
> Thanks!


 The quartz version of the Bulova Hack is slightly thicker than the Hamilton. If it wasn't for the domed crystal, they'd be about the same.


----------



## mystic nerd

I ordered my Hack today. I’ll be in anticipation mode until it gets here.


----------



## mystic nerd

I’m no longer in anticipation. 

Earlier in this thread there was some discussion re whether the movement is hackable. Mine is. Apparently earlier versions of this Miyota Caliber 82S0 weren’t hackable, but the design was revised to provide that feature.


----------



## grenert

Enjoy! It's my favorite of my military-styled field watches. I think what I like most about it is the way the vintage-shaped crystal looks.


----------



## Hutch BMX

I’ll just put this out there…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Just got it in. $155 lighting deal from Amazon.

Strap is trash quality and will probably toss it onto a Nato for now.


----------



## Hutch BMX

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 16758896
> 
> 
> Just got it in. $155 lighting deal from Amazon.
> 
> Strap is trash quality and will probably toss it onto a Nato for now.


I wasn’t a big fan of the faux frog leather strap either. Fortunately, it looks great on just about anything else!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch BMX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

